# JConsole - CPU Usage Multi-Core



## quakerjack (21. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

ich erstelle gerade CPU usage Statistiken für eine App mit mehreren Threads.. nun frage ich mich gerade wie genau JConsole die CPU Usage eigentlich berechnet? Warum habe ich auf einer dual core CPU nicht 2 CPU Usage Statistiken?

Danke, mfg


----------



## ice-breaker (21. Mrz 2009)

Ich vermute mal sehr stark, dass Windows darüber keine Auskunft erteilt, der Task Manager und alternative Task Manager können dir ja auch nur gesamt die Last nennen und nicht pro Kern/Cpu.


----------



## quakerjack (21. Mrz 2009)

ice-breaker hat gesagt.:


> Ich vermute mal sehr stark, dass Windows darüber keine Auskunft erteilt, der Task Manager und alternative Task Manager können dir ja auch nur gesamt die Last nennen und nicht pro Kern/Cpu.



Das Verhalten ist unter Linux und Windows gleich. Ich konnte allerdings inzwischen die Lösung finden: CPU usage wird mit 
100*(cpuTime2-cpuTime1)/(time2-time1)

berechnet, wobei einfach 2 mal hintereinander die cpuTime gemessen wird.
Die CPU time ist unabhängig von der Anzahl der Cores, siehe
JDK's Monitoring & Troubleshooting Tools - CPU usage - shows 100% instead of 50%.


----------

